# doctor fees: ultrasound and follow up biopsies?



## riddles (5 Mar 2013)

I went to the doctor got a letter for an ultrasound - usual 50€ fee - I called and the ultrasound was okay he said he would like to see should I require a biopsy further investigation.  for such a follow up would there be fee charged


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Mar 2013)

Presumably as its necessary to have the biopsy in a hospital you may just need a letter of referral.  Best to ring the secretary and see if you can avoid another appointment.


----------



## PaddyW (6 Mar 2013)

I think that if he has seen you recently, then there shouldn't really be a need to have a further appointment. As Sue Ellen stated, best to ring secretary and check.


----------



## roker (6 Mar 2013)

This was never clearly defined what the charges are for, I was charged a 2nd time from a consultant just to tell me everything was clear, I was no more than 2 minutes with him + I had to take time off work


----------



## huskerdu (6 Mar 2013)

roker said:


> This was never clearly defined what the charges are for, I was charged a 2nd time from a consultant just to tell me everything was clear, I was no more than 2 minutes with him + I had to take time off work



That has happened me also.

In general, (  with very few exceptions),  you can assume that if you walk in the door of a doctors surgery,you will be charged the consultation fee. 
That is why you should try toavoid it, if the business can be conducted by phone, like checking test results or getting a referral letter.


----------

